# Introducing my 2005 tt



## rhythm629 (Jun 2, 2010)

*Introducing my 2005 tt (blue-225q)*

I've finally upgraded my ride!  On Saturday I pulled the trigger on one of three 225qs I was contemplating.



















I drove this 2000 Golf GL for the last 2 years (major upgrade!):











This is an introduction thread not a build thread (keeping it stock for awhile and if I modify I most likely won't be doing the work myself) although some things I will post about include my attempts at fixing a few defects/minor improvements:

*Interior*
Re-hinge glovebox latch
Install aftermarket head unit

*Exterior*
Polish out a few light scuffs
Respray my roof trim

*Mechanical*
Replace timing belt
Change Haldex fluid/filter

I'll be posting more pictures and posts documenting my TT experience to help others doing the same projects (when I do them myself).

Thanks for reading, I look forward to any suggestions, input or whatever you want to say! I'll post some DSLR pics after a good wash.


----------



## cdlynx (Mar 12, 2012)

*congrats on your new TT*

New TT looks great....almost got that color as well, but found an '03 225Q Lake Silver Metallic close to me this year. I've been having a great time on daily commute.
(Reprint from my first post):
I came up with this solution for the ubiquitous glove box latch breakage (broken as purchased)..... I cut off the lock (with Dremel cutting disk), fit Deutsche 1 Mark coin in recess (perfect fit), and used industrial velcro to reattach the left side non-functional latch. Simply pull off latch, and I can still open glove box as normal.

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-sWP_UOZGWVI/T11XRbNkwoI/AAAAAAAADSU/c-bQ8oKExOY/s640/DSCN0084.JPG


----------



## rhythm629 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks cdlynx, yea I had a blast on my commute this morning! I'm still getting used to the turbo kick. I've been trying to shift before the turbo starts spooling (unless i want to go fast) so I can get my mpg dash # as high as possible. 17.9 now... What's your number?

Unique fix with the coin, unfortunately my girlfriend doesn't like the idea.. 
I think I'll just try to use a set screw for the hinge.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I am starting to think that may be my favorite stock color. :thumbup: I recently picked mine up and have been loving it. 




rhythm629 said:


> I've been trying to shift before the turbo starts spooling (unless i want to go fast) so I can get my mpg dash # as high as possible. 17.9 now... What's your number?


I do the same and have been scoring between 25-29.


----------



## rhythm629 (Jun 2, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I am starting to think that may be my favorite stock color. :thumbup: I recently picked mine up and have been loving it.


I really wanted black at first but I really like the blue too. The papaya orange was pretty cool but I think I would have gotten sick of it.



Forty-six and 2 said:


> I do the same and have been scoring between 25-29.


Wow thats really high! If I don't see anything higher than 20 by the end of the week I may go through this checklist and advice in the What's Your MPG thread.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Ill take the radio!
Looove the color same as mine 
Time to mod it! 

Sent from HTC Evo 3D


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Damn too slow compared with Quick Draw McGraw here. If Mantvis changes his mind, I'll take the radio...


----------



## rhythm629 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'll let you guys know on the stock head unit once I have a new one installed.
I'm kinda debating keeping it so I can reinstall and move the aftermarket unit to a new car in the future...


----------



## .MiCh. (Oct 18, 2007)

Get some Turtle Wax brand polishing compound, some Mother's brand wax, and a sponge applicator from any standard auto store. Take a somewhat rough old rag (with nothing stuck to it from previous use), place about a finger tip size dab of the polishing compound and polish the scratches with a bit of pressure. Then do again but instead of using the rag, use the sponge. Then wax the area.

If that doesn't work, then you'll have to get a hose and 1500 grit sandpaper and LIGHTLY wet-sand the spot. I repeat, LIGHTLY, and with the water constantly running on it. 1500 sandpaper WILL eat through all of the clearcoat and into the base paint if you dick with it too much. The goal here is to break down the edges of the scratches so it is all even - not to eat through the clearcoat. Once this part is done, the area will look very dull. Follow all of this up with the first procedure I gave above. Future waxing will need to be more thorough on the affected area. I do see a couple of spots in the scratched area that are missing paint - ignore those, there's not much you can do unless you want to buy touchup paint matched to your car's paint code.

I did the above procedure (wet-sand and all) for my 1999 truck on the bed area where a cheapo bed liner scratched up the cap rail really bad, and you would not believe the results.

As for the rusted area, I highly recommend taking the vehicle to the best paint shop you can locate in your area. I will stop short of saying to pay them whatever they are asking, but I'm a bit reluctant to not say it. You don't want any part of rust, and the work they will have to do to stop it will require more knowledge than what you and I probably have.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

the "rust" area is not rust. that strip is aluminum = no rust. it's due to poor paint prep at the factory. in the very early days, audi covered the repaint under the corrosion warranty. But then someone at audi decided the repair/repaint was costing serious money and in a moment of brilliance or douche-baggery (depending on which side of the argument you were on ), reclassified the two roof strips as "trim." And "trim" is not covered by the warranty. 

cheers


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

TTC2k5 said:


> the "rust" area is not rust. that strip is aluminum = no rust. it's due to poor paint prep at the factory. in the very early days, audi covered the repaint under the corrosion warranty. *But then someone at audi decided the repair/repaint was costing serious money and in a moment of brilliance or douche-baggery (depending on which side of the argument you were on ), reclassified the two roof strips as "trim." And "trim" is not covered by the warranty. *
> cheers


Well thats not very kind of them. I have the same problem with my roof rails.

Nice TT btw OP.:thumbup:


----------



## cdlynx (Mar 12, 2012)

I get avg mpg: 25-32 (when I can read the distorted display) like 'Forty-six and 2'.
I have a nice 10 mile commute: start out with ez run of 35 mph (speed limit through town) out of the drive for first 2 miles, then I can take back windy roads and click through the gears.....or head out on my personal mostly open 'autobahn' until I arrive for a 45/35 mph for a mile cool-down until I get to work. ck stuff online for 8-12 hours and repeat in the opposite direction.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

OMG a 225 Papaya? I want it now? I'll trade him for my AG:laugh:
But seriously congrats OP:wave:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Mantvis said:


> Ill take the radio!
> Looove the color same as mine
> Time to mod it!
> 
> Sent from HTC Evo 3D


And I will wait patiently in second spot if Mantvis is not interested.

Ian


----------



## rhythm629 (Jun 2, 2010)

*Stock Headunit*



Mantvis said:


> Ill take the radio!
> Looove the color same as mine
> Time to mod it!
> 
> Sent from HTC Evo 3D





ttwsm said:


> Damn too slow compared with Quick Draw McGraw here. If Mantvis changes his mind, I'll take the radio...





idwurks said:


> And I will wait patiently in second spot if Mantvis is not interested.
> 
> Ian


Damn, I guess I priced it too low , anyone want to make a higher offer? and sorry idwurks your in the third spot...


----------



## rhythm629 (Jun 2, 2010)

*Aftermarket Head Unit + Bose Amp = Issues*

So at work today I was pumped when I got the email from Crutchfield saying my head unit was delivered and I could't wait to get home and install it. Here's my car in the lot at work from my boss's office window (edited with Finger Focus iPhone app)










Finally I got home and was greeted by a big box of all my supplies for installation. I brought the box out to the car and got to work. First I disconnected the ground lead from the battery per the instructions. Then I used the radio removal tools to take out my stock unit and disconnected all the plugs. Here's all the stuff:










This radio is exactly what I wanted and it's less than $100! It doesn't have a CD player but it has bluetooth, aux input and front a back USB ports. There's also a mic input on the back and an included microphone for handsfree bluetooth phone calls. Now i just have to figure where to wire it inconspicuously... any thoughts?










So the trouble started when I compared the wiring harness included with my Crutchfield order. The Bose speaker leads plug didn't fit in the top part of the adaptor so I called tech support for help. They explained that the Bose amp doesn't play nice with after market accessories so I'll need to run new wires to the speakers!!  I have no clue how to do that, and can't afford to pay a pro after spending all my money on the car!! 

So after a few minutes on hold they give me another option. I can use a different wiring harness to connect directly to the Bose amp. They've stopped recommending this adaptor because it apparently gives off a lot of noise. I was smart enough to mention a ground loop isolator to help cut out the noise and they agreed to send me two of those as well. Crutchfield support was pretty great and they're sending me the new adaptor and 2 GLIs for free and not even requiring me to send back the old one!  The biggest issue when I get the new parts is going to be squeezing all this stuff in the dash...


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

idwurks said:


> And I will wait patiently in second spot if Mantvis is not interested.
> 
> Ian


Yer in third place, man! Third! :laugh:

Also, I've never regretted ordering stuff from Crutchfield. I'll pay a little extra for a place that takes care of their customers.


----------



## rhythm629 (Jun 2, 2010)

ttwsm said:


> Also, I've never regretted ordering stuff from Crutchfield. I'll pay a little extra for a place that takes care of their customers.


I'm not even paying anything extra! This head unit is incredibly inexpensive. 










Use my this code for this sweet deal  prdrh-kg6jw-5piaq


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*welcome*

welcome to your new obsession. 

looks great. :thumbup:


----------



## rhythm629 (Jun 2, 2010)

*Clutch slipping?*

Something is definitely wrong with my car. I tried to accelerate quickly today and the RPMs spiked without too much speed. It smelled like my clutch was burning... Does this mean I need a whole new clutch?


----------



## ManualOrNothing101 (Mar 2, 2009)

rhythm629 said:


> Something is definitely wrong with my car. I tried to accelerate quickly today and the RPMs spiked without too much speed. It smelled like my clutch was burning... Does this mean I need a whole new clutch?


 Sounds exactly like you need a new clutch


----------



## rhythm629 (Jun 2, 2010)

*New clutch*

Im definitely dropping the tt off with the mechanic Monday. I'm guessing he'll quote me for a new clutch kit. Here are a few choices I found online. Any reccomendations for the best value? Would spending an extra $100 really make a difference?


----------



## cdlynx (Mar 12, 2012)

*ECS clutch kit*

also consider this kit which also includes fllywheel + throw-out bearing and install acces. 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Quattro-225HP/Drivetrain/Clutch/ES263786/ 

I went with this kit + flywheel that was also needed and have been very satisfied!


----------



## rhythm629 (Jun 2, 2010)

cdlynx said:


> also consider this kit which also includes fllywheel + throw-out bearing and install acces.
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Quattro-225HP/Drivetrain/Clutch/ES263786/
> 
> I went with this kit + flywheel that was also needed and have been very satisfied!


 Does the flywheel chatter? 

Sachs Clutch Kit w/o the flywheel is only $280. 

Hopefully my mechanic has some good news for me, maybe I don't have to replace everything...


----------



## cdlynx (Mar 12, 2012)

all quiet and smooth with no chatter.....don't forget to allow for throw-out/release bearing even if you don't need flywheel. 
I needed flywheel, so went with this complete kit and saved $ with free shipping from ECS


----------



## rhythm629 (Jun 2, 2010)

cdlynx said:


> all quiet and smooth with no chatter.....don't forget to allow for throw-out/release bearing even if you don't need flywheel.
> I needed flywheel, so went with this complete kit and saved $ with free shipping from ECS


 Good to know, if I need a flywheel too maybe I'll go with that kit. I didn't realize the stock dual mass flywheel was so expensive. $755 for the clutch kit and flywheel... 

Explain what you mean by allowing for the throw-out/release bearing? Please excuse my ignorance..


----------



## cdlynx (Mar 12, 2012)

allow = $.....you'll want to replace this bearing once you are doing clutch disc and pressure plate service anyway.....your mechanic will probably explain/recommend this anyway if it is necessary to do clutch replacement. good luck and hope your tax refund is on the way already!


----------



## rhythm629 (Jun 2, 2010)

*News from the mechanic*

My mechanic called, I have to replace everything, including the flywheel...  
I wasn't planning on this and can't afford it... 

I was quoted $1700. $620 for parts (single mass flywheel). I hope it doesn't rattle... Anyone know what the weight of the "stock" conversion kit is? I don't understand why they call it stock if it's single mass...


----------



## rhythm629 (Jun 2, 2010)

*Worst Luck*

So I sold my MK4 Golf and transferred the title near Lancaster. I took an awesome route home. If your at the Sonic on 23 and head east take 401 to Malvern. It was a fun road, windy and through the woods. Hardly any traffic at 7pm either. 

When it started getting dark and I put my headlights on I got this message on the dash:









Worst luck ever, things keep breaking on my new car. See the rest of the technical info in this thread.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Welcome to TT ownership  

Naw, once you sort out the glitches you'll love the car again.

bulbs are cheap enough to replace and at 7 years old it's probably time to replace the headlight bulbs anyway.


----------



## rhythm629 (Jun 2, 2010)

Neb said:


> Welcome to TT ownership
> 
> Naw, once you sort out the glitches you'll love the car again.
> 
> bulbs are cheap enough to replace and at 7 years old it's probably time to replace the headlight bulbs anyway.


It's not the bulbs. I changed them yesterday. 
All three taillights plus my instrument cluster backlights are out. 

It's sorta feeling like this.. 




BigBlackTiTTy said:


> people who buy the tt, love the tt. its kinda like that high maintenance super model girlfriend. you know shes a little f**ked in the head, and has a few daddy issues. her brain is kinda small, and you gotta spend a few bucks on her bday, xmas, anniversaries and every other time you make her mad and forget to tell her how beautiful she looks, just to keep her happy. the thing is, we all know this and dont care.


For now I don't mind spending the $$ cause I'm smitten.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

rhythm629 said:


> It's not the bulbs. I changed them yesterday.
> All three taillights plus my instrument cluster backlights are out.
> 
> It's sorta feeling like this..
> ...


awesome ! glad to hear it. post pics or it never happened  :laugh:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

rhythm629 said:


> It's not the bulbs. I changed them yesterday.
> All three taillights plus my instrument cluster backlights are out.
> 
> It's sorta feeling like this..
> ...


Have you checked the simple things like fuses and grounds?


----------



## russwiththebus (Dec 19, 2004)

rhythm629 said:


> So at work today I was pumped when I got the email from
> This radio is exactly what I wanted and it's less than $100! It doesn't have a CD player but it has bluetooth, aux input and front a back USB ports. There's also a mic input on the back and an included microphone for handsfree bluetooth phone calls. Now i just have to figure where to wire it inconspicuously... any thoughts?


I just put that radio in my Mk2 Jetta, it's very nice especially for the price.


----------



## rhythm629 (Jun 2, 2010)

*smitten, yes*



Neb said:


> Have you checked the simple things like fuses and grounds?


All three driverside running tailights are out. When brake lights are on, the bulbs work again, except for the smaller side light (which is not burnt out)

I've ruled out bulbs and fuses. Where are the ground connections?



BigBlackTiTTy said:


> awesome ! glad to hear it. post pics or it never happened  :laugh:


:heart: It definitely happened :heart: (my TT love affair that is)






























lostorbit said:


> I just put that radio in my Mk2 Jetta, it's very nice especially for the price.


It looked nice, I never got to use it. I didn't feel like going through the hassle of wiring it up to the Bose system so I returned it. The crutchfield guys said even if I do everything right it might still give off feedback/noise so I figured it wasn't worth the effort. I think I'll end up getting a DICE or comparable iPod interface for the stock unit as soon as I finish fixing all these issues that keep coming up!

BTW I had a flat tire the other day too


----------



## russwiththebus (Dec 19, 2004)

rhythm629 said:


> Yea I thought it was awesome to look at... unfortunately I didn't feel like going through the hassle of wiring it up to the Bose system so I returned it. The crutchfield guys said even if I do everything right it might still give off feedback/noise so I figured it wasn't worth the effort. I think I'll end up getting a DICE or comparable iPod interface for the stock unit as soon as I finish fixing all these issues that keep coming up!


I don't blame you, wiring it up in a Mk2 was a bit more straight forward heh. On the TT I have a Peripheral Electronics iPod adapter that plugs into the factory head unit where the CD changer goes. Works great.


----------

